# Study finds unexpected results in acid suppression between two



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Study finds unexpected results in acid suppression between two OTC heartburn treatmentsResearchers say differences can help guide appropriate medication selectionhttp://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/200...l-sfu011007.php


----------

